# Tripe



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I know this was discussed before but I couldn't find the thread. Well before our trip, I was talking to the guy at the pet store and he told me if I have a picky eater, no dog refuses tripe. I bought one can of the solid gold tripe and remember the warning of it's smell- wow, let's say tripe is a no no for the hotel room <BG> The first night, Dash refused to eat it. Belle and Dora devoured it. I just mixed in a spoonful with their kibble. I made the girls leave Dash food alone and he wouldn't even walk near it. I couldn't blame him (and I gave him and gave him something different- chicken fried steak- he needed to experience Arkansas too!) This morning, I got it out and they were all jumping around and I put a little in Dash's food and he gobbled it down!

So it might be something you want to try and just feed outdoor and warning on the smell. But it reminded me they are dogs under those cute coats!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper doesn't eat tripe!!! but of course, he is not really a dog!!!

I did find this though Amanda--- freeze dried tripe. It is also very, very crunchy so good for the teeth and does not offend this human one bit. Also Cash (who really didn't need to :frusty gained a few pounds by just adding a piece or two a day. so may help your skinny minny Dashing young pup.

http://www.solidgoldhealth.com/products/showproduct.php?id=80&code=321


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh yes Amanda, I've heard that it stinks to high heaven, but dogs can't resist it. You've got to quit spoiling Mr. Dasher you love sick new puppy mommy! Sounds like the trip is progressing well. How long until you get to your new home?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Amanda, I have been so out of it-- I didn't realize you were on your way to your new abode!!! it does sound like it is going well. Good luck.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Maybe I have bad smelling...but I don't think it smells that bad. My dogs have been eating it for 1/2 yr now. It was one of the foods that Missy could eat and Casper liked. They both still really like it. I mix it some beef deli meat with it.

It makes the best dog poop, easy to clean up...less butt washes. The poop is darker in colorer with tripe. 

My dogs like the Solid Gold lamb also. I keep trying different brands of food but I end up going back to the Solid Gold because the dogs like it and it makes good poop and it is healthy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- great tip, I will definitely look into it. I thought he wouldnt eat it and then today he was acting just like Dora. I think he follows suit some times. 

Lisa- I don't spoil him!!! I keep telling him between all this, when we get settled down, it is going to be time for some tough love and he understands  I do realize I am responsible for the monsters I create!!!

As to the trip, we have to take it slow cause our stuff is way behind us. It has been way too hot to hike and do some fun stuff so we have been getting some nice suites at the hotel for the kids to run around in. Then there was flooding in New Mexico so our truck is moving really slow  So we dont want to get to an empty house before the belongings arrive. We are going to finally get to a park today and get some energy out of the kids. I really have enjoyed the southern food though! Just not this weather and once you live in dry climate, muggy takes on a whole new meaning!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Amanda - but it's so fun to be in an empty house - I loved it being here for my first night alone without anything to enjoy the open space and dream. I am sorry your stuff is so far behind, but you'll have lots of time to plan where you want things, let the dogs get use to the house, etc.

And remember, you have been in a coastal climate so you're use to the moisture, just not the heat combination. It took me about a year to acclimate to high humidity and occasional mugginess. I can't imagine a full summer however.

Amanda, if you remember, can you find the link to the post you did about your new house? I'd love to ohh and ahh over it while you're on your way. 

And I know you don't spoil Dasher any more than the other two. You have the best trained dogs of anyone I've met. I just like pulling your chain. :biggrin1:


----------

